# LeBron James aims cryptic tweet at Kevin Love: 'It's not a coincidence, man'



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> LeBron James wants Kevin Love to fit in better. Love was never aware he was on the outside.
> 
> James wrote on his Twitter account Saturday night, “Stop trying to find a way to FIT-OUT and just FIT-IN. Be apart of something special! Just my thoughts.”
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/blogs/cleveland...evin-love-it-s-not-a-coincidence-man-1.565231


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm sure Kevin is going to be excited to stay in Cleveland and sign a long extension with how well he's been treated. 


...... or he'll leave since he's constantly thrown under the bus. And the Kevin Love trade will go down as one of the worst of our time.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> I'm sure Kevin is going to be excited to stay in Cleveland and sign a long extension with how well he's been treated.
> 
> 
> ...... or he'll leave since he's constantly thrown under the bus. And the Kevin Love trade will go down as one of the worst of our time.


Unless Love is a whiny piss ant in real life, I doubt he's going to leave.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Unless Love is a whiny piss ant in real life, I doubt he's going to leave.


I dislike Love as a player as much as anyone, but to me if Lebron was throwing me under the bus even when we were winning games, after he himself took a few weeks off to relax when he admitted he was fine to play? I'd laugh in his face and leave the ****ing team.

I'd reply to his tweet with something like "Going to see where I FIT IN during FA this offseason. Hope Lebron is glad he traded Wiggins to rent me for 1 year."


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

As an anti-Gilbert guy, I'd love to see Love walk.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

UD40 said:


> As an anti-Gilbert guy, I'd love to see Love walk.


It would be hilarious for so many reasons.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> It would be hilarious for so many reasons.



Kevin Love is coming to the Lakers. Westbrook will join him soon thereafter.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Kevin Love is coming to the Lakers. Westbrook will join him soon thereafter.


He should go to the Spurs with Gasol. It's a good pairing for him.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> I dislike Love as a player as much as anyone, but to me if Lebron was throwing me under the bus even when we were winning games, after he himself took a few weeks off to relax when he admitted he was fine to play? I'd laugh in his face and leave the ****ing team.


I'm sure many other players would leave in this situation, and I might have went overboard with the piss ant comment, but never the less, Lebron already knows Love won't be leaving over this. Anyone here saying it would be funny if Love walked shouldn't get used to the idea of it happening, especially if the Cavs go to the finals this year, and given their recent play, there's a very good possibility that this is happening.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> I'm sure many other players would leave in this situation, and I might have went overboard with the piss ant comment, but never the less, Lebron already knows Love won't be leaving over this. Anyone here saying it would be funny if Love walked shouldn't get used to the idea of it happening, especially if the Cavs go to the finals this year, and given their recent play, there's a very good possibility that this is happening.


How does Lebron know Love isn't leaving?

Also, that was a very long run on sentence.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> How does Lebron know Love isn't leaving?
> 
> *Also, that was a very long run on sentence.*


I tend to do those more often then I should.

And Lebron's not an idiot. He wouldn't do something like this if it was going to result in Love leaving a situation he's wanted to be a part of nearly his entire career. 

And also, why would Love leave a potential title winner just because one of his teammates is giving him a hard time?


----------

